# Needing a bit of help please... Missed Abortion Question



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah, figured the abortion word would get your attention... now that I do have it would you please mind checking out my thread in H&H about missed abortion and serious uterus problems 15 months later... having medical procedures done in three weeks and needing some support please... thanks everyone..

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...86#post6712786


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

tummy,
i ma sorry you are going through such a crappy crappy time in your life. it does seem like the sh*t just keeps piling up sometimes, and it isn't fair...

i read your link, and i have 2 thoughts...
1. your bleeding and pain may not have anything to do with your miscarriage. it could be something totally unrelated, in which case you are wise to have some testing done, because that kind of bleeding isn't normal and sometimes you DO need the western side of care to check things out. like someone else said on that thread, get alot of opinions, though... a hysterectomy is serious and you should have all the evaluations and options given to you before you have any surgery.
2. my second thought is this. i had a miscarriage at 11wks. baby died sometime before, and i miscarried baby shortly after finding out baby had died from an ultrasound. my midwife gave me a sample cup to collect baby to test for genetics, and basically said, i hope it goes gentle and call if there are any problems. so basically i went home and when it was over, i assumed everything had come out. and i havn't had any problems since then (well, i havn't been able to get pregnant again for 13 cycles, but whether that is related is a complete mystery). i guess my thought is that you could have had a complete miscarriage. i got the feeling in your post that you may be putting the blame on yourself, but really you did what, uggh, millions of women do, have a miscarriage naturally. the big thing they warn about is infection, and i assume that you would have had many other symptoms of infection. i am absolutely not an expert and my knowledge is very limited, but i wanted to say to not blame yourself. you did what you thought you should do.

since you don't know what the tests will show, it may be good to take these next few weeks one day at a time. breath deep, because the worst case scenario is not a given at this point, and i hope that doesn't sound glib or uncaring, because you are the one dealing with this. there may be an outcome that is not as fearful as you think, and since you don't have control over this, it might help to focus on a thought that is less specific- like 'healing'. i hope you find a healing from the pain that you are in, and i hope that it doesn't include what you are afraid of. love, coralsmom


----------



## Jenns_3_babies (May 26, 2006)

I read your story, but not all the responses. Do you know what age your mother went through menopause? I'm not saying that's what you're experiencing, but it could be pre-menopause with all the bleeding.

Have you considered going on the pill? That *might* normalize the bleeding.

You might want to have someone actually look at your cervix. I have cervical erosion, and I would bleed for 2 weeks, have my period, have a week off, then the cycle started all over again. I tried natural herbs to stop the bleeding, the pill, abstaining from sex, all to stop the bleeding. I would have horrible cramps from this, which would have me doubled over in extruiating pain. Finally, an OB said my cervix was raw and bleeding, which was from cervical erosion.

IRONICALLY all these problems didn't arise until I had to get a D&C done to a missed miscarriage. Cervical erosion can be caused by a trauma to the cervix, via D&C, tampons, sex, infection, etc.

I highy doubt you have an infection caused from the missed m/c. You didn't mention having a fever, not sick, any unusual discharge, or anything else that would signal an infection.

You can try taking blue and black cohosh which will allow your cervix to contract and cleanse out your uterus, and they also help regulate your cycles. There's also something called vitex/chastetree berry that helps with regulating cycles, lighter bleeding, and less cramping. It's also used as a fertility herb. It does take a couple cycles to start working though.

I definitely would not get a hysterectomy. Get a 2nd opinion, or check into anything *natural* you might be able to do.

With my cervical erosion, all I can do is wait for time to heal it. That means no intercourse or anything that might irritate it. It has calmed down a LOT in the last couple months.

I wish you luck, and follow your instincts.


----------



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

Oh Tummy, I'm so sorry that you are going through all this. I too think you would have had infection symptoms. Fevers, smelly discharge, etc. Is it possible that the stress from your divorce is making it worse? I know stress can do some really horrible things to our bodies. Definately try and take it one day at a time. Go for the testing. There is nothing wrong with that. Get second opinions. I'm a big believer in natural medicine, but one of the best things about western medicine is their diagnosis ability. Do get second opinions though. After the diagnosis, it's possible that you COULD treat it naturally, depending on what was wrong.







I'm so sorry for the loss of your baby. I just lost mine. I really think you would have had symptoms of an infection if you had one though. Don't beat yourself up about not having a D&C. You did what you thought was best at the time. There are lots of risks of problems with D&Cs too. You just never know. 15 months is a long time to have problems though. I wish you speedy healing and peace. I'm sorry that people have been so unsupportive. That is SO not what you need right now. I'm praying for you.


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

Sometimes a misabortion embroyo/fetus calcifies, so you wouldn't necessarily get an infection.


----------

